# Looking for economical 3 Cabin Catamaran in BVI



## bmc1818 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am looking for the most economical 3 cabin Catamaran to bareboat in BVI. Most Catmaran's I have been looking at seem to be 4 cabins. Does anyone know of a reputable company thats not to expensive with 3 Cabin Catamarans?


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a curiosity question. Why a 3 cabin layout? Most charter boats are set up to hold the maximum amount of people; which mean four cabins, one in each hull.


----------



## bmc1818 (Apr 22, 2011)

Currently we are having trouble finding 6 people to go on the boat, let alone trying to find 8 like minded friends with the time/money to make a trip. We also would like to stay with a catamaran, hoping it will decrease the chances of seasickness.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

For what it's worth, a spare cabin is nice to have a place to put luggage, extra supplies, etc, and is pretty handy. If you go with 3 cabins, one is likely to be substantially nicer, which introduces the problem of who would get it.


----------

